# Coachmen leprechaun 220qb wheelbase of 169"



## owen5716 (Feb 29, 2016)

I am considering buying the Forest river forester 2291s with a wheelbase of 158". It is just under 25' and almost the same floor plan and size of the 220qb. Would the longer wheelbase on the coachman 220qb make it ride better? Also they are both available with the ford E450 chassis?


----------

